# Vets checkup



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

So took Pip for her 10 day check up after her spaying & the vet said she wants us to keep her on reduced exercise & short lead walks for 3 more weeks.  She is concerned that the wound isn't healing internally & whilst she hasn't got a hernia yet her wound is showing signs of swelling. 

The vet was quite suspicious that we have been letting Pip off lead & doing lots of strenuous stuff with her- we haven't!!! I tried to explain that it's near on impossible to keep Pip still & the less exercise she is having the more crazy she is in the house. 

Has anyone else had this experience? If it turns into a hernia how is that treated? 

Even though I know we haven't over exercised Pip, I feel very guilty that we could have done more to keep her calm....


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh poor you and poor pip  

I was really worried that Tilly had done too much in the 10 days after her spay, but like you said it is almost impossible to keep a 6 or 7 month old cockapoo still!! I was taking Tilly for a 10 minute on lead walk pretty much every hour to try and keep her calm in the house. I'm sure your vet is just doing it as a precaution and hopefully Pip will heal fine. I remember how long those 10 days felt so I know 3 weeks will seem like an age.

Hope she is all mended really soon x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, no advice sorry Kirsty, just to say I hope Pip soon mends. It must be so hard to manage without normal exercise I think we'd have to sedate Poppy! Are you still using the crate?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - poor Pip, although obviously she is feeling *FINE*!
I did have similar with Inzi - and if you think a cockapoo is tricky to keep calm a border collie is truly awful - when on lead she used to do vertical take offs to my ear level and then WOOF in my ear every step of every on lead walk that we did 
The vet said that because of overf exercise I had compromised her healing and the problems of future incontinance was increased etc etc.
Luckily Inzi was fine and still is eight years later.
Chin up, it will probably be ok - just do your best.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Pip! We had a hard time keeping Molly calm so she did run around in the house and jump on people when I took her outside. She had a small umbilical hernia removed when she got spayed so her healing time was 14 days of short 5 minute walks and no jumping up on stuff etc...she healed up fine though! Lets just say she had lots of energy!

I hope little Pip will be ok!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't feel guilty or intimidated. I sat on the floor with Mable for a week and she went no where not even for a short lead walk, in all fairness it was boring but not that difficult, even with having two dogs I was worried re them chasing, playing etc.
My point is that Mables external wound healed great, she had hidden sutures and had left it alone, but later you could see an internal swelling.... She had a course of antibiotics and was fine. So I'm sure this can happen regardless of activity, you know you've not over done it. Could you try training to expend energy....good luck, I'm sure she'll be fine x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I think vets sometimes forget that the owners have to deal with an overexcited dog at home, we had problems with delta as she had trouble heeling after her spay, her wound was very swollen for a while.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, no advice sorry Kirsty, just to say I hope Pip soon mends. It must be so hard to manage without normal exercise I think we'd have to sedate Poppy! Are you still using the crate?


It is very hard. And if sedation was an option we would be going down that route. Ha ha! She's completely wired from not getting out for a good walk & incredibly frustrated by being back on lead again. Yes we are using her crate still because fortunately she didn't have to wear a cone on her head.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Don't feel guilty or intimidated. I sat on the floor with Mable for a week and she went no where not even for a short lead walk, in all fairness it was boring but not that difficult, even with having two dogs I was worried re them chasing, playing etc.
> My point is that Mables external wound healed great, she had hidden sutures and had left it alone, but later you could see an internal swelling.... She had a course of antibiotics and was fine. So I'm sure this can happen regardless of activity, you know you've not over done it. Could you try training to expend energy....good luck, I'm sure she'll be fine x


Thanks for this reassuring message Karen. And yes seeing as it's half term me & my kids are planning a training frenzy! My eldest daughter has high hopes & thinks Pip will be doing high fives by the end of the week.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck, I think it is a long time to leave you not to go back for a check up in the mean time, as she could heal faster than they imagine. Has she had anti-biotics? We chose keyhole for Savannah to cut the recovery time, that didn't work! She had a reaction to the glue and then the stitches! Like Pip she got swellings on her incision sites, eventually they grew to about sprout size, the vet said it was probably due to over doing it, (they tested her for hernia) we had done all we could to keep her quiet What a relief it was when we got the all clear and she could run off all that excess energy. I have to admit I probably did give her slightly to many chews but at least it kept her quiet! Bet your kids will love training her through half term, look forward to hearing about Pips new tricks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is the CBBC program Who Let The Dog's out available on line? Lizzie had lots of fun teaching Kiki the quick trick your kids might find it inspiring


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

arlo said:


> Good luck, I think it is a long time to leave you not to go back for a check up in the mean time, as she could heal faster than they imagine. Has she had anti-biotics? We chose keyhole for Savannah to cut the recovery time, that didn't work! She had a reaction to the glue and then the stitches! Like Pip she got swellings on her incision sites, eventually they grew to about sprout size, the vet said it was probably due to over doing it, (they tested her for hernia) we had done all we could to keep her quiet What a relief it was when we got the all clear and she could run off all that excess energy. I have to admit I probably did give her slightly to many chews but at least it kept her quiet! Bet your kids will love training her through half term, look forward to hearing about Pips new tricks


No she hasn't had anti biotics. And yes I agree 3 weeks feels a bit extreme but we'll do whatever it takes. I spent ages brushing pip this aft & now she is shattered so at least I know that works. One good thing to come out of all this rest will be a very fluffy puppy!!!


----------

